# Flavorless Fried rice??  Please help.



## KrakenFan69

Like many I have become a food network junkie.  I've never really been a foodie but lately I have been experimenting in the kitchen more and more.  I have always had a couple of basic meals that were |dads" job, but am trying to expand my horizons more .  I love asian food in all styles.  I want to try to make a bunch of Japanese, Vietnamese, and thai recipes.   Here is my problem. 
  So I made fried rice a couple of times now.  I use Onions, peas, carrots, chicken and shrimp, some tomato sauce, soy sauce, garlic, day old rice fried in peanut oil in a wok.  It tastes ok but not great.  It's still missing something to keep it from being bland.  I was hoping someone here may have some suggestions for what I have overlooked that will bring some flavor into my rice.

I appreciate any help you guys can give,

Kraken Fan #69


----------



## merstar

The tomato sauce doesn't sound right, but the rest of the ingredients do. In addition to the garlic and onions, I also saute mushrooms, ginger, and scallions. Plus I add small pieces of scrambled eggs. Also, some dark sesame oil.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rice is pretty absorbant and can easily make something that tastes just right on it's own into something that's pretty bland once cooked into the rice. So it may not be what you are using but how much. You might try adding just a little more of what you already have.

I've never made fried rice with tomato sauce so I'm not sure it would work but I usually use ginger in mine. I think fresh ginger would probably work well. You could also add a little lemon or lime and some corriander. Or try adding a little curry powder or paste to it. If you like chilis you could add some spicey red peppers. Since you are using tomato a little basil might perk it up also. I think fresh would work best but dried would also be ok. I've seen a few thai recipes that call for tomato, ginger and basil. Oh, and lemon grass too. If you like it, might try adding some lemon grass.

Another idea that might help is to initially cook the rice in some sort of broth. A vegetable or chicken broth would work well with most other flavorings.


----------



## Somebunny

I find browning my raw rice first (think rice-a-roni) gives any pilaf or fried rice a nice nutty flavor.  Pag is right about using broth for the cooking liquid.  Scrambling an egg into your fried rice just before serving also adds flavor. Sesame oil is also a good choice for fried rice, but go easy on the soy sauce as it can overpower the other flavors. I sometimes add just a pinch of Chinese five spice powder.  I like to add peas and green onions and sometimes shrimp.  Good luck!


----------



## 4meandthem

Not browning enough and not enough soy could be he culprit.
X2 on ditching the tomatoe sauce.

You could try Furakake for a big flavor explosion sprinkled on top. I love it but the rest of the family doesn't. Good thing it is sprinkled on after and there are plenty of kinds to choose from.

Also try cooking things seperate until browned and then just toss the together with the rice and soy at the end in he wok.

An egg or two scramled in is good too. It really pics up the soy!


----------



## spork

My secret, too, is an acid.  Acetic, citric, malic, doesn't matter as long as it counteracts the oil of fry.


----------



## Zereh

Fish sauce for the salt / umami & shaoxing wine (or dry sherry) are the only two "seasonings" I use in friend rice and it tastes better than take-out!

Here's what I do, it takes about 10 minutes tops:

eggs
meat
green onions
spinach
rice
fish sauce
shaoxing wine

Scramble a couple eggs in oil over med-high until almost done, remove from pan.

Add a bit more oil and heat until the surface shimmers (meaning it's very hot). 

Brown 1/4-lb finely chopped meat (pancetta / chorizo / bacon / sausage / linquica  or leftover chicken, pork, beef).

Add thinly sliced green onions and stir with the meat until they're fragrant.

Add finely chopped spinach and stir until cooked down.

Put in 3-4 c pre-cooked (cold) rice and the scrambled eggs. Mix well, making sure that the meat, onions and spinach are distributed evenly and that all of the rice gets a very light coating of oil.

Once the eggs and rice are thoroughly heated through, add one tablespoon each of fish sauce and xaoshing wine. Toss quickly. Once everything is hot again, it's done.

Add some freshly cracked pepper over the top and it's done.

It doesn't get any easier. Nor any tastier! If it needs more salt, add an extra dash of fish sauce.


----------



## Zhizara

I would add soy sauce for flavor and saltiness.


----------



## GrillingFool

I use a 50/50 mix of oyster sauce and soy sauce in mine.
When scrambling the eggs, I add some sesame oil to the eggs first.
I find that fried rice does take a decent amount of the oyster/soy .


----------



## Andy M.

I agree, no tomato.  Fried rice needs soy and oyster sauces, ginger and garlic and Chinese cabbage for that restaurant flavor.  Also, bean sprouts, scrambled eggs and scallions.

Keep trying, you'll get it right.


----------



## KrakenFan69

I forgot to mention I did have ginger and an egg in my mixture.  I saaw a couple of different videos online where tomato sauce was used to flavor/color the rice so I did it.  I tried fish sauce last time when I used Chinese sausage and it tasted strange.  I'm not sure whether to  blame the fish sauce or the sausage so I left both out this time.  Maybe I'll try upping the amount of my ingredients as suggested and see if that helps.  I did cook all the ingredients separately before tossing them together and perhaps it ended up with too much peanut oil as well.  It good enough that it's edible just seems like it's missing a certain flavor to really shine.   Thanks for all the help!!

Kraken Fan #69


----------



## jabbur

To me the sesame oil and toasted sesame seeds are what really make fried rice pop.  My son used to chef at a Japanese steakhouse and I've got to tell you, he makes some awesome fried rice.  Once we were out of sesame seeds and it just wasn't the same.  Even using the oil.  I'd try to add that to yours.  You sprinkle the seeds on and stir in just before serving.  They really make a difference.  You can get them already toasted which is what I would recommend.  We've not been real successful toasting them ourselves.  Some would burn and others wouldn't toast.  Just easier to get them already toasted.


----------



## Josie1945

KrakenFan69 said:


> Like many I have become a food network junkie.  I've never really been a foodie but lately I have been experimenting in the kitchen more and more.  I have always had a couple of basic meals that were |dads" job, but am trying to expand my horizons more .  I love asian food in all styles.  I want to try to make a bunch of Japanese, Vietnamese, and thai recipes.   Here is my problem.
> So I made fried rice a couple of times now.  I use Onions, peas, carrots, chicken and shrimp, some tomato sauce, soy sauce, garlic, day old rice fried in peanut oil in a wok.  It tastes ok but not great.  It's still missing something to keep it from being bland.  I was hoping someone here may have some suggestions for what I have overlooked that will bring some flavor into my rice.
> I appreciate any help you guys can give,
> 
> Kraken Fan #69



Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## gratefulchef

Try adding some ginger and pork...or at least some pork fat.  You can't go wrong with pork fat


----------



## CharlieD

First thing first. You have to have good rice. You need to take good quality long grain rice. If you know that you are making it for fried rice specifically, make sure to slightly under cook it. Then when you fry it you will not get a mush.
Second you must have good soy sauce. There are quite a few on the market these days. Recently I found Lee Kum Kee brand soy sauce that is awesome. Check your market, or if you have Asian market check them out. 
Preheat oil add rice and make sure to stir the rice as you fry so it is coated with oil completely, only then you should add soy sauce. Do not add to much at first add some stir well, try and then you can add more if need to be. 
What you add to your rice is totally up to you. I usually make it vegetarian. I add fried egg, omelet like, shredded carrots, mushrooms, bean sprouts. I do not like peas; to me they ruin the whole taste. Whatever ingredients you like should also be sautéed with some soy sauce and then mixed into rice.

Like everybody said No tomato sauce.


----------



## Kayelle

I like many of the mentioned ingredients in mine but diced *bacon* puts mine in the fabulous category.


----------



## Timothy

Kayelle said:


> I like many of the mentioned ingredients in mine but diced *bacon* puts mine in the fabulous category.


 
I agree wholeheartedly, Kayelle! I also season the bacon well during it's cooking, so that the end product adds both the bacon flavor and the seasoning to the rice. Same with any veggies I add. I Wok fry them first and season them. *Then* add them to the rice to mix well while frying the rice. Shredded and diced fine, pork roast is also a great way to flavor fried rice.


----------



## KrakenFan69

I'll try some pork fat.  That sounds good.  I am using good long grain rice.  I live in a pretty small town but there is a decent Asian market and the owner is a great guy.  I've been going in and stocking up on things to make sushi and yakisoba and beef sukiyaki.  Every time I ask about another new ingredient he asks where I learned about this stuff.  LOL.   I'll try the toasted sesame seeds too!   

Thanks for the tips and the welcome, I think I'm going to like it here!


Kraken Fan #69


----------



## LindaZ

I'm for leaving out the tomato sauce and adding the five spice powder, onions, peas, carrots, eggs if you like it that way.


----------



## CharlieD

Pork fat? No way. I gurantee you nobody in any of Chineese restaurants uses any pork fat. So unhealthy. Oil, and not ven a lot of it is all you need. 
Also when cooking rice did you add any salt? Was rice sticky when cooked? it is very important that it was not.


----------



## KrakenFan69

The rice was not sticky.  I question if I needed to fry it longer however.  My rice was still slightly moist but not overly so.  I may have had too much oil by the end of it and not enough of the other flavors and spices.  If I had to pick a particular style of fried rice I'd have to say my favorite is Vietnamese fried rice.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> Pork fat? No way. I gurantee you nobody in any of Chineese restaurants uses any pork fat. So unhealthy.


 
In my post, I was referring to pork meat, not the fat. Really just slightly more healthy, but more palatable and "Pork Fried Rice" is on almost every Chinese menu that I've ever seen.


----------



## CharlieD

Timothy said:


> In my post, I was referring to pork meat, not the fat. Really just slightly more healthy, but more palatable and "Pork Fried Rice" is on almost every Chinese menu that I've ever seen.


 
I don't know what you were refering to, but I responded to somebody who recomended to use pork fat. Ofcourse pork meat is a staple in Chinese restaurants.


----------



## CharlieD

Have not been in Vietnamese restaurant for ages, cannot remember their fried rice. But When I fry rice I put about a tea spoon of oil and probably a table spoon of soy sauce. You really do not need to much oil. Just make sure the pan is very hot and the bottom of it is well covered with oil. If your rice was moist from soy sauce it is good. If it was mmoist from leftover water from cooking then it is not good. How did you drain rice? Did you keep it in regrigerator? I mention before you might want to slightly under cook rice.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't think anyone has stressed that your cooked rice *MUST be COLD and DRY* before you start frying it.  Cooked rice refrigerated overnight is best. I fry my bacon pieces first to render the fat......(Horror )......and fry the rice in it.  I add some chopped celery also. Then I whisk up an egg or two, add some sesame oil, with sesame seeds and pour it into a a non stick skillet to form a *very thin* "egg pancake".
Remove it from the skillet and roll it up.  Slice, and add the egg ribbons to the rice mixture. Now I flavor the mixture with a little soy sauce and a pinch of hot pepper flakes. Add some sliced green onions and defrosted peas at the end.  

Like most everyone has said.......keep the tomato sauce for Italian cooking.


----------



## CharlieD

He did mentioned that the rice was day old.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

KrakenFan69 said:
			
		

> The rice was not sticky.  I question if I needed to fry it longer however.  My rice was still slightly moist but not overly so.  I may have had too much oil by the end of it and not enough of the other flavors and spices.  If I had to pick a particular style of fried rice I'd have to say my favorite is Vietnamese fried rice.



I looked up recipes specifically for vietnamese fried rice and the most common ingredients seem to be (besides rice) onion or shallots, garlic, carrots, soy sauce, fish sauce or oyster sauce, egg, peas and cilantro either added at the end or chopped and sprinkled on top as garnish. Some also called for a little sugar and rice wine vinegar. I don't know how authentic they are, just did a google search and looked at the first ten or so recipes that came up.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> I don't know what you were refering to, but I responded to somebody who recomended to use pork fat. Ofcourse pork meat is a staple in Chinese restaurants.


 
In post #17, I suggested shredded pork, diced.

In post #18, KrakenFan69 said "I'll try some pork fat. That sounds good."

In post #20, you said "Pork fat? No way. I gurantee you nobody in any of Chineese restaurants uses any pork fat."

The Chinese don't throw away pork fat. It's either used in recipes for flavoring or rendered and used in some other manner. The health aspect of pork fat isn't even a consideration in Chinese restaurant cooking. I have several friends who cook for Chinese restaurants. Nothing edible is thrown away in any Chinese restaurant I've ever known of. Their dishes are designed to use every scrap of possible food and byproducts of that food. It's simply how they do things. Waste is almost a crime in their culture.


----------



## CharlieD

Whatever. Just as long as nobody uses pork fat for frying rice. You kill the taste of soy sauce. Pork fat is too strong of a flavor. You need something with less flavor than the main flavor you want to have in the end. And as far as I know (I could be wrong) it is soy sauce and not pork fat that you want rice to taste like.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> Whatever. Just as long as nobody uses pork fat for frying rice. You kill the taste of soy sauce. Pork fat is too strong of a flavor. You need something with less flavor than the main flavor you want to have in the end. And as far as I know (I could be wrong) it is soy sauce and not pork fat that you want rice to taste like.


 
Whatever?

What does that mean? When I've heard that expression before, it's generally meant to convey a total lack of interest in what the person being responded to has said. Hardly an appropriate sentiment for a discussion forum.

I'm very sorry, but pork fat is used in fried rice in many, many restaurants. It adds to the flavor and doesn't overpower anything. Fried rice flavors depend on what meal the rice is eaten with. When preparing it for a pork meal, bits of pork and/or pork fat are used as a common ingredient. 

Beef or beef fat is added to that which is eaten with beef meals. Chicken or chicken fat are used when the fried rice is eaten with chicken meals.

Of course, the quantity added is proportionate to the end taste desired. Too much of anything would create a lack of balance in the dish. The balance of tastes is what most Oriental cooks strive for.


----------



## powerplantop

Here is my take on fried rice. 
 
1.    Rice: I always use short grain rice (sushi rice) cooked in a rice cooker. After it has cooked it needs to sit in the cooker long enough that there is no moister left on the outside of the rice (yes it is sticky). Then I put it in a plastic bag over night. 2 days if fine but after that it get to dry. I never use jasmine rice, I have tried but did not like the results. 
 
2.    Soy Sauce: I like Pearl River Bridge, use the one that you like. But don’t use dark 
soy.
 
3.    I always use sesame oil, sesame seeds, green onion, ginger and garlic. 
 
4.    Pork fat: I may or may not use it. In shrimp fried rice, never. Pork or garlic fried rice yes. 
 
5.    Other ingredients: In Thai markets look for shrimp paste. It makes a really good shrimp fried rice. Kimchi if you like kimchi make kimchi fried rice. Oyster and Hoisin sauce, I sometimes use them but only a little. 
 
6.    Egg: I usually add mine at the end but sometimes I make it first.


----------



## Snip 13

Timothy said:


> In post #17, I suggested shredded pork, diced.
> 
> In post #18, KrakenFan69 said "I'll try some pork fat. That sounds good."
> 
> In post #20, you said "Pork fat? No way. I gurantee you nobody in any of Chineese restaurants uses any pork fat."
> 
> The Chinese don't throw away pork fat. It's either used in recipes for flavoring or rendered and used in some other manner. The health aspect of pork fat isn't even a consideration in Chinese restaurant cooking. I have several friends who cook for Chinese restaurants. Nothing edible is thrown away in any Chinese restaurant I've ever known of. Their dishes are designed to use every scrap of possible food and byproducts of that food. It's simply how they do things. Waste is almost a crime in their culture.



It's no secret that in Chinese culture all edible parts of the animal are utilized.
They love their fat!
Pork fat is indeed a part of all Pork fried rice. I agree one hundred percent!
There are hundreds of recipes for authentic Chinese pork dishes that almost all contain the fatty bits of pork.
I have eaten in many Chinese restaurants and we probably have more in Botswana than any other type of restaurant. They all use pork fat!


----------



## CharlieD

Timothy said:


> ...  The balance of tastes is what most ... cooks strive for.


 
You see that is all that matters everything else is still "whatever". I was not talking to you, I simply stated my opinion. If you cook differently this is a public forum please state your opinion, by all means. But I am not building a precision instrument here so to make a note in what post number and who said what, is a waste of my time, I am at work you see. If I did I'd make sure to quote that person. That is one, and the second, just like I already said we are "not building a precision instrument here ", we are only frying rice. To each its own, or as my father likes to very rudely say "it is not going to affect having children".

P.S. I remember working in Chinese restaurant as a delivery person; they never used anything but oil. Nobody was standing rendering fat from pork or chicken, nobody was buying lard as it was way more expansive that simple cheapest frying oil in a restaurant supply place, but that is just but one place. Maybe in Florida they render fat. 

Have a good day. Back to work.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> You see that is...


 
whatever

 crack me up!


----------



## Snip 13

I've added a link with a few fabulous bacon fried rice recipes if you would like to try them 

Bacon Fried Rice

Pork Fried Rice

Pork might just pep up your rice and add that missing flavour! Hope you like it


----------



## CharlieD

Timothy said:


> whatever
> 
> crack me up!


----------



## Kayelle

Snip 13 said:


> I've added a link with a few fabulous bacon fried rice recipes if you would like to try them
> 
> Bacon Fried Rice
> 
> Pork Fried Rice
> 
> Pork might just pep up your rice and add that missing flavour! Hope you like it



Yep Snip, as I shared before, nothing gives more flavor to my fried rice than *bacon.*  After all, the original  question was simply how to get more flavor in fried rice.


----------



## callahan9119

KrakenFan69 said:


> Like many I have become a food network junkie.  I've never really been a foodie but lately I have been experimenting in the kitchen more and more.  I have always had a couple of basic meals that were |dads" job, but am trying to expand my horizons more .  I love asian food in all styles.  I want to try to make a bunch of Japanese, Vietnamese, and thai recipes.   Here is my problem.
> So I made fried rice a couple of times now.  I use Onions, peas, carrots, chicken and shrimp, some tomato sauce, soy sauce, garlic, day old rice fried in peanut oil in a wok.  It tastes ok but not great.  It's still missing something to keep it from being bland.  I was hoping someone here may have some suggestions for what I have overlooked that will bring some flavor into my rice.
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can give,
> 
> Kraken Fan #69



Tomato sauce? You could try adding a small amount of sugar and ginger. When I first started making fried rice I dealt with the same thing, it's just about figuring it out, and that takes time and lots of either bland or way too salty rice. 

Search this guys youtube uploads, he makes a ton of  Asian stuff. ltkman's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13

Kayelle said:


> Yep Snip, as I shared before, nothing gives more flavor to my fried rice than *bacon.*  After all, the original  question was simply how to get more flavor in fried rice.



I agree


----------



## CharlieD

In all the trutth we should have asked what flavor was missing to begin with.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> In all the trutth we should have asked what flavor was missing to begin with.


 
I think it was pork fat flavor...


----------



## CharlieD

Timothy said:


> I think it was pork fat flavor...


----------



## tastypastry

tomato sauce...

Im not too fond of the bland fried rice at chinese restaurants

I usually just load it with soy sauce and plum sauce packets and mix it all together :P


----------



## Claire

OK, I might be wrong for what you are looking for, but it sounds like you're trying to hard.  I learned in fried rice societies, and it wasn't stuff you had a recipe for, it was leftovers.  I knew I'd learned right when, in Hawaii, at a camp, I said I was making fried rice for breakfast.  My local friends were looking for me to get it wrong, and loved it.  

It was always leftover rice, short grain.  

Locals told me to toss the rice with oil before frying.  I'd never done that before.

But the meats were leftovers, with some fresh vegs thrown in.

Oyster sauce, hot sauce, and other stuff thrown in.

It was a never-the-same-twice thing.  My husband still loves it that way.  

Very hot skillet or wok, I like peanut oil but that wasn't available when I was young, so it was just vegetable oil.  

Lots of garlic, several kinds of onion (regular round, green scallions, chives), with the round onions in at the beginning, the white part of a green onion next, and the green part of the onions and chives last, just before serving.

But a "recipe" for fried rice seems counter-intuitive.  To me it was (and is) something made with leftovers.  Something that you do after making a stir fry or bulgogi or ... and leftover rice.  Add veggies, and move on.  

If it is flavorless, you need to consider some grocery store sauces (and, yes, I do use them) to give some zip.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Plain fried rice should be bland as it is meant to be the last savory course palate cleanser.
I spent a lot of time in the oldest china town in europe and use sticks and a bowl to eat.
The way I was taught 50 yrs ago was to put some boiled rice in my bowl then reach across to the dishes in the center of the table, select from the dish I want for that mouth full, pick it up with the sticks and use the bowl/rice to catch the drips as I bring it back the sticks to my mouth, after a few mouthfuls the rice is fragrant with the drips I then hold the bowl to my mouth and use the sticks to scoop into my gob then start again.
Lo mai gai is one of the more traditional way to use leftovers.


----------



## McAwesome

Actually, tomato sauce and rice work together, around here, it's called tomato rice. Don't know how it's made though.

I play Cooking Mama on my NDS, and according to it, you have to mix the rice with some eggs, already mixed together with it's yolk, before frying. I haven't tried it out myself, but I think that's how it's done.


----------



## JGDean

Every now and then I smoke some pork tenderloin and purposely save some for stir fried rice, I also usually use leftovers that I have. I always use: a little peanut oil to stir fry, soy sauce, ginger, eggs, garlic, minced white part of green onion, white pepper and  a teaspoon of rice wine vinegar. I have tried using a little fish sauce when I use shrimp but we don't care for it or 5 spice. Whatever veggies if any go in also. I like to sprinke chopped green onion on top befor serving.  I usually serve cucumber salad or kim chee on the side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ginger, Garlic, Soy Sauce, Sesame Oil and for the heat lovers a little siracha or chili oil.


----------



## catfinn86

I always use a bit of sherry wine in my Asian dishes and I feel like it adds that "restaurant" flavor... Also a few drops of sesame oil adds a nice authentic flavor. If you like heat, I know that there is a brand that makes a spicy sesame oil that I love as well.


----------



## no mayonnaise

Didn't see it mentioned too much but I think one key thing to getting the right flavor is to have the pan hot enough.  Pan's gotta be pretty hot!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Plain fried rice should be bland as it is meant to be the last savory course palate cleanser.
> I spent a lot of time in the oldest china town in europe and use sticks and a bowl to eat.
> The way I was taught 50 yrs ago was to put some boiled rice in my bowl then reach across to the dishes in the center of the table, select from the dish I want for that mouth full, pick it up with the sticks and use the bowl/rice to catch the drips as I bring it back the sticks to my mouth, after a few mouthfuls the rice is fragrant with the drips I then hold the bowl to my mouth and use the sticks to scoop into my gob then start again.
> Lo mai gai is one of the more traditional way to use leftovers.


I just read this am I pompous or what.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

KrakenFan69 said:


> Like many I have become a food network junkie. I've never really been a foodie but lately I have been experimenting in the kitchen more and more. I have always had a couple of basic meals that were |dads" job, but am trying to expand my horizons more . I love asian food in all styles. I want to try to make a bunch of Japanese, Vietnamese, and thai recipes. Here is my problem.
> So I made fried rice a couple of times now. I use Onions, peas, carrots, chicken and shrimp, some tomato sauce, soy sauce, garlic, day old rice fried in peanut oil in a wok. It tastes ok but not great. It's still missing something to keep it from being bland. I was hoping someone here may have some suggestions for what I have overlooked that will bring some flavor into my rice.
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can give,
> 
> Kraken Fan #69


 
I agree that I would omit the tomato.  The addition of a bit of Chinese 5-spice, and maybe a touch of ginger will add loads of flavor, and if you haven't used them in your food a lot, it will be a great new flavor on your pallate.  Use flavors that you like.  You might add a bit of good soup base, such as chicken, pork, or beef, depending on the leftover meats you are adding.  Maybe serve up the rice with a little home-made sweet and sour sauce, either mixed in, or on the side.

Seeeeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## spork

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I just read this am I pompous or what.


Bolas, actually, it describes the end of an asian meal very accurately.   Some cultures regard bringing a plate/bowl into contact with one's  mouth, and shoveling food into one's mouth with chopsticks or any other  utensil, as impolite table manners.  But it's the only practical way to  finish off a bowl of rice that's become drenched in your meal's sauces.

I don't use this, but might suggest it -- MSG.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> I just read this am I pompous or what.



I didn't find it pompous.  I didn't even find it long winded.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I didn't find it pompous.  I didn't even find it long winded.



That's right.  There is only one Chief Longwind of the North.  My dear freind, Bolas, I have named - Duke Williwaw.  If you don't know what that means, then Google is your freind.

Seeeeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Thank you chief mate I thought at first it was a Gore Vidal ref so I googled it
Could I be Major General Trumpington "Duke" Williwaw MBE DSO VD and scars


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thank you chief mate I thought at first it was a Gore Vidal ref so I googled it
> Could I be Major General Trumpington "Duke" Williwaw MBE DSO VD and scars


 

My dear freind Bolas, you have earned for yourself whatever title you might choose, so long as it keeps in the spirit of "The People Who Speak What They Will" tribe.

As a Major General, you will be expected to defend our little tribe against any and all who would rail against us. 

Let's See.  Hmm.  I'm still G.W., so the title you chose would make you TDW.  Sounds good to me.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

